# Call Of Duty 2



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 7, 2006)

I am looking for clans or players amongst the Chronicles members.  I am thinking about creating a COD2 League which would benefit players/clands of mixed ability.  Give me a shout if you are interested.

- Lacedaemonian.


----------

